# Big Boy in O



## chrisholleyuk (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi guys i am looking for a model of the UP Big boy? I have a UK O guage an want to no who makes one? An what is the equivalent to O is in the US thanks chris


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I know my favorite company, MTH, makes the UP Big Boy...

http://www.mthtrains.com/list3.asp?qwest=0&cat=any&cla=any&lin=any&naam=Big Boy&rn=&cab=


Lionel also makes a version of it... Go to the following link, click on "Product Finder" and search "Big Boy"...

http://www.lionel.com/Products/Findex.cfm


And I am pretty sure that O gauge is O gauge...


----------

